# Which Harman pellet stove tile do you have and what color and trim is your stove?



## Don2222 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello

I picked up an old Honey Glo Brown P61 with the Old Mill tile and looking to update and freshen it up. Maybe give it an updated look?

Just wondering what other people have? What would perk this stove up. See pic of tiles below.

Tiles
http://www.noutilitybills.com/Heaters/Grain/PC-45/TileOptionsPC45P38P43P61P68TL300.html

Click pic to enlarge


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 9, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I picked up an old Honey Glo Brown P61 with the Old Mill tile and looking to update and freshen it up. Maybe give it an updated look?
> 
> ...


 
I didn't do the tile or trim on either of my Harman's...Stove Bright Satin Black paint on both...


----------



## ironpony (Apr 9, 2013)

took of all the brass trim, the stove is a dark blue. no tile


----------



## movemaine (Apr 9, 2013)

Hire someone to paint you something interesting. On a side note, not sure how brass, cast iron and welded steel will ever look "updated".


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 9, 2013)

Blacked out p61.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 9, 2013)

movemaine said:


> Hire someone to paint you something interesting. On a side note, not sure how brass, cast iron and welded steel will ever look "updated".


 
Trying to see if the nickel trim kit is doable. I have a gold older classic glass door. I need to know if the new door will fit the stove so the nickel trim kit can be put on? Not so simple?


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Apr 9, 2013)

GOLD TRIM AND A RAINBOW TROUT. ALWAYS RAINBOW TROUT.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2013)

The is a company that makes a custom tile insert for the Harman. Forgot the thread that had the link, but a member had there dog engraved on a tile. Custom made. 

I would do Nickel trim and a custom tile, with Satin black. But that's me  

Pulling the Avalon out yet? Or waiting till next season? That Harman is the cats meow Don. Congrats.


----------



## subsailor (Apr 9, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> That Harman is the cats meow Don. Congrats.


 
Interesting you say that. You had the chance but passed it up. You got that foreign thing installed yet?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Interesting you say that. You had the chance but passed it up. You got that foreign thing installed yet?



Not yet.... Although the foreign thing has a pot that looks like this... Or this?? Which is which? Hormone or Enerzone?  

Both bottom feed.... Harman uses one auger, Enerzone uses 2' but not inline like Englander. There perpendicular to one another. Also shows actual exhaust temps in real time and has 2 blowers for combustion. One before pot to push air through the pot and one after pot (like almost All stoves) to suck it out of the stove. Both are slightly adjustable depending on the install, to adjust for the "perfect" burn. Whether you have to much pipe? Or to little and need to slow it down? Raise combustion blower, and decrease exhaust blower, or vise versa. 

I still yearn to own a Harman one day. Selling my old 25-PDVP (17 yrs old) in my shop and I was gonna install the Quad out there. But have it sold also. So by within the next yr or so? I plan on buying the next cheap Harman around. There was a $500 Advance I missed in the Summer  Still kickin myself in the Arse for that one


----------



## boo boo (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't get the stove trim Don. I took that $300.00 and bought a ton of pellets an took the little lady out to dinner


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 10, 2013)

tile with Giada DiLaurentis on it? THAT would be nice...the Perfect Woman (money, can cook, pretty......)....although the girlfriend or wife might have a problem with it.........I amactually considering having Dalton etch one for me......just for shock value....


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 10, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The is a company that makes a custom tile insert for the Harman. Forgot the thread that had the link, but a member had there dog engraved on a tile. Custom made.
> 
> I would do Nickel trim and a custom tile, with Satin black. But that's me
> 
> Pulling the Avalon out yet? Or waiting till next season? That Harman is the cats meow Don. Congrats.


 
I agree on the Nickel trim and Satin black, it maybe the best choice. The only problem I am running into, is the old classic door does not accept the nickel trim kit. The nickel trim kit is not that pricey either. I am good buddies with my local Harman dealer and he will find out if I can update to the latest door.

I got a brand new after market hopper extension for only $95 ! ! ! Sure beats the OEM $229.95 price! ! ! I wonder if I could double stack them! ! !
That would be cool 2 - 60 lb extensions on a 70 lb hopper! Hmmmmmm! ! ! Anyone try it?

Anyway, I am waiting for the Ignition upgrade kit. I really need that since the board's Auger Triac is toast. I do have another board with the exact same problem! Anyone know which Triac is the Auger Triac? I could take one of the other 2 Triacs and make a good board? Does that sound doable?


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 10, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Not yet.... Although the foreign thing has a pot that looks like this... Or this?? Which is which? Hormone or Enerzone?
> 
> Both bottom feed.... Harman uses one auger, Enerzone uses 2' but not inline like Englander. There perpendicular to one another. Also shows actual exhaust temps in real time and has 2 blowers for combustion. One before pot to push air through the pot and one after pot (like almost All stoves) to suck it out of the stove. Both are slightly adjustable depending on the install, to adjust for the "perfect" burn. Whether you have to much pipe? Or to little and need to slow it down? Raise combustion blower, and decrease exhaust blower, or vise versa.
> 
> I still yearn to own a Harman one day. Selling my old 25-PDVP (17 yrs old) in my shop and I was gonna install the Quad out there. But have it sold also. So by within the next yr or so? I plan on buying the next cheap Harman around. There was a $500 Advance I missed in the Summer  Still kickin myself in the Arse for that one


 
Hey Dexter

What does the Euromax Igniter look like? Does it have fins? Is it transverse mounted under the burn pot like the Harman?


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2013)

boo boo said:


> I didn't get the stove trim Don. I took that $300.00 and bought a ton of pellets an took the little lady out to dinner


 
Hi Boo Boo

The tile is only approx $100 from these guys
http://www.noutilitybills.com/Pricing/Harman/PC45Pricing.html

Slate Ash Pan Tile Option $86.00 Yes Email Form
Stainless Steel Ash Pan Tile Option $86.00 Yes Email Form
Ceramic Ash Pan Tile Option $123.00 * Limited Email Form


----------



## boo boo (Apr 11, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hi Boo Boo
> 
> The tile is only approx $100 from these guys
> http://www.noutilitybills.com/Pricing/Harman/PC45Pricing.html
> ...


 Thanks Don


----------



## Chain (Apr 11, 2013)

I have the nickel trim kit on my P61A and opted to install a piece of tile left over from the hearth project that the stove sits on.  My dealer, who installed the stove, put the tile in for me.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2013)

Chain said:


> I have the nickel trim kit on my P61A and opted to install a piece of tile left over from the hearth project that the stove sits on. My dealer, who installed the stove, put the tile in for me.


 
Nice, how does it look? Can you post a pic please?


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey, Don. Where did you find the hopper extension for that price? Are there more of them available?


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 11, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The is a company that makes a custom tile insert for the Harman. Forgot the thread that had the link, but a member had there dog engraved on a tile. Custom made.


 
Here's the custom slate tile thread... I was impressed with the finished tile compared to the photo

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/harman-p-series-custom-slate-tile-inserts.105891/#post-1378713

Edit:  here's the thread to the company - http://www.daltonsmemorial.com/stoveinserts.php


----------



## Chain (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if you can view this link but here is a photo I posted last year just after the install of my P61A.


----------



## Chain (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's another photo:


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Apr 11, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> I agree on the Nickel trim and Satin black, it maybe the best choice. The only problem I am running into, is the old classic door does not accept the nickel trim kit. The nickel trim kit is not that pricey either. I am good buddies with my local Harman dealer and he will find out if I can update to the latest door.
> 
> I got a brand new after market hopper extension for only $95 ! ! ! Sure beats the OEM $229.95 price! ! ! I wonder if I could double stack them! ! !
> That would be cool 2 - 60 lb extensions on a 70 lb hopper! Hmmmmmm! ! ! Anyone try it?
> ...



Don't give up Don! Double hopper extension, nickel trim, and rainbow trout are definitely the way to go.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Hey, Don. Where did you find the hopper extension for that price? Are there more of them available?


 
Hi
I got from a guy on Maine's CraigsList but I do not see them anymore there.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 11, 2013)

Chain said:


> Here's another photo:


 
Wow, very nice!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 11, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hi
> I got from a guy on Maine's CraigsList but I do not see them anymore there.


 
Dang!


----------



## Chain (Apr 12, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Wow, very nice!


 
Thanks.....Here's a photo of the previous Lopi FoxFire pellet stove and the hearth it sat on.  The Lopi was in the house when I bought it back in 2001.  It served me very well up until I decided I wanted to make pellets my primary heat source.  At that point I decided to bite the bullet and buy a new, more capable stove.  And since I was putting in a new stove, I thought it was time to put in a new hearth set up as well.  I still have the old Lopi in storage in my basement with the idea that I may put it in a camp or yurt I wish to build one day.


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2013)

Cool

Turns out the new Bright Nickel Trim Kit Tile frame does not fit this old non recessed ash door! ! !
To use the new Frame, a new ash door for approx $110 would have to be special ordered since it is not stocked at the local depot!

Therefore, I just touched up the original old gold surface mount Tile Frame. How does it look?


----------



## TheMightyMoe (May 31, 2013)

Rainbow trout.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 1, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> I agree on the Nickel trim and Satin black, it maybe the best choice. The only problem I am running into, is the old classic door does not accept the nickel trim kit. The nickel trim kit is not that pricey either. I am good buddies with my local Harman dealer and he will find out if I can update to the latest door.
> 
> I got a brand new after market hopper extension for only $95 ! ! ! Sure beats the OEM $229.95 price! ! ! I wonder if I could double stack them! ! !
> That would be cool 2 - 60 lb extensions on a 70 lb hopper! Hmmmmmm! ! ! Anyone try it?
> ...


Is your Harman guy Romeo from Pelham? Great guy.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 1, 2013)

What bothers me about the harman bling kits is that ash lip and ash pan door aren't the same bright metal as the louver and door in the nickel.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 1, 2013)

I 





Chain said:


> Here's another photo:


like this hearth much more!


----------



## Chain (Jun 4, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> I
> like this hearth much more!


 
Thanks.....As do the wife and I.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello

Anyone try one of these tiles?
http://www.daltonsmemorial.com/catalog.php?id=4


----------



## MikeNH (Dec 3, 2013)

Black stove with brushed nickle trim.  Looks nice.  Picked up a lighthouse slate to fill the spot, but some of the custom slates look pretty cool.  If we see one that really stands out, and we have the money, I'd pick one up.

this year I added heat shields to the sides as well.  It's more than the minimum distance from the corner walls, but they still get warm enough for me to justify spending more money.


----------

